# Trailer cord came out



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's another fun trailer question. I had driven off about 400 feet when my truck flashed "trailer disconnected" at me. Sure enough. when I put on the turn signal I could see that the signal on the trailer wasn't working. I was already only going 20 mph so I coasted down a bit more and then turned slowly off onto the nearest side street where indeed I found the electrical cord on the ground. Luckily the rest of the trailer was still attached LOL.

I popped it back in and really tugged on it this time to be sure it was in -- I guess when I put it in the first time, I hadn't put it in far enough.

I didn't have any other problems with it, but it got me thinking, what IS the proper thing to do when this happens? I mean, once the cord is out, your trailer brakes are no longer connected to the truck brakes, right? So if you brake with the truck the trailer is just hanging back there? So, if you were on the highway and this happened, then slamming on the brakes would be a super bad idea, right? OTOH, I assume that your first priority once this happens is to get pulled over and get it fixed.

That's a very long-winded way of asking what I would do if this happened again.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

the trailer cord can pull out if there isn't a little slack to allow for turning corners. Also when you plug in the cord usually (at least on any trailers i have pulled) you have to make sure the connection is solid and there is a catch on the top that secures it and keeps it from slipping out.
I don't know if these suggestions apply to your trailer, just something that I have to be aware of when hooking up a trailer.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Same as above but in any situation involving lack of lights you wouldn’t want to slam on your brakes doesn’t matter where you’re driving.
Slowly decrease speed and move over as possible. Obviously in more traffic this becomes tricky but do so when safe to.

I wouldn’t be as concerned about a lack of trailer brakes as I would lack of lights, not all rigs have trailer brakes so as long as you aren’t over your vehicles capacity and/or speeding then you should be fine to move as is safe to do so.

agreed with above though next time just check and make sure the catch is over the ridge on your lights plug and there is enough slack in the cord itself.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Morgan.taylor said:


> agreed with above though next time just check and make sure the catch is over the ridge on your lights plug and there is enough slack in the cord itself.


Yes, absolutely. Lesson learned. I'm glad I was able to learn it while driving 20 mph in my own neighborhood in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you did the only thing you could - I wouldn't do anything different. These are learning experiences. Soon, you'll be a pro!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No lights = leave lots of room behind you as you move over to exit the road.
A lot of vehicles around here, including trailers do not have working lights I notice... For me, I automatically leave extra room and back off from their bumper _just in case.._
Be very careful of the passing traffic if on a highway cause they create a wind drag/draft that can yank your truck door out of your hand and knock you on the ground when you open it...be careful

My light receptacle has a spring loaded top closure...when we insert the trailer piece the top then closes and there is a ledge that hooks the slide-in plug held tightly in place...you could not pull it out once it clicks if you tried without just gently pushing the releasing spring-action top back with your hand...but it is enough to hold your trailer connection tight.






















Notice closely on the1st picture the "cut-out" your plug mates to if that it your design...and the seen spring loaded closure that when not being used closes keeping dirt & debris from corroding your connection.
The third picture shows you the "catch" of the closure section that latches on your plug and holds the two-sections together tightly. Look closely... 


https://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Roadmaster/RM-910030-6.html



When your trailer is not in use...place your trailer end in a plastic baggie and tie a string around it to keep that end clean too!!
As said, this is exactly why you check and recheck all your connections before you head out on the road _every-time_...vibrations can loosen stuff.
And when traveling _anyplace_ you again recheck all your electrical connections carefully and your hitch for proper connections still being done along with your lights for working correctly every single time you leave your vehicle alone.
One more thing...after driving your horse trailer around town, you should have your wheel lugs re-torqued to specified tightness as they can loosen sometimes...speak to the trailer dealer about this and read your trailer owners manual you got with the trailer for those important tidbits needing done for warranty to remain in effect.
🐴...


----------

